
Twenty Seventh Amendment of US Constitution - speeder
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twenty-seventh_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution
======
speeder
For those wondering... I posted this because its history is fascinating,
taking so long to pass something that maybe should be sort of obvious...

And because some countries really need similar laws (example: Brazil where I
live has Congress continuously bump up their salaries and bonuses above
inflation or minimum wage percentage raise...)

